# Neuer Monitor



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Juli 2014)

Also da mein alter Monitor offenbar den Geist aufgegeben hat (siehe hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-pc-hardware-problemen/9332681-bildschirm-reagiert-nicht-sofort.html) und darüber hinaus sowieso auch schon sehr alt ist, wollte ich mich nun auf die Suche nach einem neuen machen.

Mein alter Monitor ist übrigens folgender, falls das von Interesse ist: Fujitsu T17-2 43,2 cm TFT Monitor silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Allerdings habe ich mich noch nie so wirklich mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt und weiß jetzt nicht, worauf man achten muss. Ich habe mal ein bisschen bei Amazon geguckt, da kommt man dann ja auf folgende Seite:

http://www.amazon.de/Fujitsu-Monitor-silber-schwarz-Reaktionszeit/dp/B0007YF5WM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404378763&sr=8-1&keywords=fujitsu+scaleoview+t17-2

Und da steh ich jetzt schon und weiß nicht weiter 
Kann man bspw. bei jeder Marke bedenkenlos zugreifen oder gibt es Marken, von denen man lieber die Finger lassen sollte, bzw. andersrum solche, die besonders empfehlenswert sind?
Auch bei der Größe bin ich mir nicht sicher. Gibt es so etwas wie eine "Standardgröße"? Ich würde schon gerne in Full HD spielen können, weiß aber nicht, welche Größe dazu nötig ist. Zu groß soll das Teil nämlich auch nicht sein.
Dann spielt natürlich noch das Budget eine Rolle, ich war schon etwas überrascht, als ich bei Amazon geguckt habe, ich hatte befürchtet, dass die Monitore ne Ecke teurer sind. Dennoch möchte ich nicht mehr als 140 € ausgeben, eher noch weniger, da gibts ja auch einige Modelle knapp über 100 €.
Und abschließend: Wie sieht das mit den Preisen von Online-Händlern im Vergleich zu Saturn und Media Markt aus. Ich habe nämlich noch einen 30€-Gutschein von Saturn, den ich in dem Zusammenhang einlösen könnte. Es sei denn die Monitore sind online deutlich billiger, so dass ich da auch ohne Gutschein besser fahren würde. Könnt ihr dazu was sagen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

Für 140€ kannst Du schon einen passablen Monitor bekommen, 24 Zoll ist dabei dann die meist genutzte Größe, von der es auch die größte Auswahl gibt. Du musst allerdings noch beachten, dass Du vermutlich noch ein neues Monitorkabel brauchst - oder hatte der alte schon DVI und du hast auch ein entpsrechendes DVI-Kabel benutzt? Deine Grafikkarte hat ja sicher DVi und/oder HDMI, oder? Welche Karte hast Du?

Mit dem hier BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  oder dem http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-GL2450H-Monitor-1920x1080p-Reaktionszeit/dp/B00HZF2M9U machst Du sicher nix falsch, dazu kommt dann halt noch je nach dem dem ein DVI- http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00D3MG9MA oder HDMI-Kabel http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-Hochgeschwindigkeits-HDMI-Kabel-mit-Ethernet-Meter/dp/B003L1ZYYM  . Bei Saturn gibt es auch einen ähnlichen für 150€ BENQ GL2450HE TFT Monitore 22,3"-25,9" g    Allgemein haben Saturn und MM oft auch sehr gute Preise, können aber auch 20% teurer sein - vlt mal schauen, was die so bis 140-150€ haben bzw. auch 160-170€ (falls Du den Gutschein noch dazurechnest). Bei den "Discountern" sind die Kabel allerdings oft recht teuer. Du kannst den Monitor aber auch erstmal mit VGA anschließen, was Du ggf. derzeit mit dem alten Monitor ja auch noch machst, und in Ruhe ein passendes günstiges Kabel bestellen


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Juli 2014)

Ist denn beim Monitor kein Kabel bei bzw. zumindest kein DVI- oder HDMI-Kabel? Im Moment nutze ich in der Tat ein VGA-Kabel, das mittels Adapter an den PC angeschlossen ist, da der so einen alten Anschluss gar nicht mehr hat.
Meine Grafikkarte ist die Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X OC Boost Lite Retail, AMD Radeon R9 270X, 2GB DDR5.

Wenn ich gleich vielleicht zu Saturn hinfahren sollte, was sind die wichtigsten Dinge, die es für es für mich dann zu beachten gilt? Bzw. welche Monitore von Saturn kämen noch in Frage?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

Es ist da meist ein VGA-Kabel dabei, aber kein dvi oder hdmi. VGA-Kabel sind halt spottbillig. Bei dem Preiskampf sind die 5€ fürs Kabel halt nicht drin. Zudem weiß man nicht, wie der Kunde den Monitor anschließen will und wie lang das Kabel sein muss.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Juli 2014)

Nochmal kurz zu den Kabeln: macht das einen großen Unterschied, welches der beiden man nimmt? Oder welches würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte noch meinen LG Electronics 24EA53VQ, 24" empfehlen, der liegt allerdings knapp über deinem Betrag. Bei BenQ habe ich persönlich jetzt eine etwas zwiegespaltene Meinung. Mein alter G2420HD läuft jetzt schon seit zweieinhalb Jahren ohne Probleme, ein anderes BenQ-Modell ist mir nach einem halben Jahr abgeraucht. Außerdem finde ich, dass die Farben bei dem LG-Monitor besser aussehen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zu den Kabeln: macht das einen großen Unterschied, welches der beiden man nimmt? Oder welches würdest du mir empfehlen?


Die Qualität ist die gleiche, nur dass HDMI auch Ton übertragen KANN, wenn man will und der Monitor Lautsprecher hat. Was Du dann nimmst, hängt eher vom Monitor ab: der eine zB hat kein HDMI, der kein DVI - dann nimmst Du halt jeweils das, was er hat. Und wenn einer HDMI und auch DVI hat, dann ist es an sich egal, was Du nimmst.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Juli 2014)

Ah ok, vielen Dank!
Ich war jetzt gerade auch nochmal beim Medimax vor Ort, da haben sie folgenden Monitor:

MEDIMAX - Samsung LS24C300BS/EN online reservieren

Kannst du dazu was sagen? Auch im Vergleich zu den von dir vorgeschlagenen?
Und wie ist das denn, wenn die Monitore einen eigenen Lautsprecher haben? Taugen diese was?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

Der wäre wohl auch okay, hat aber für seine bauart (TN-Panel) eine RELATIV hohe Reaktionszeit, aber immer noch eine gute, und es kann auch daran liegen, das Samsung einfach nur anders misst und daher nicht "nur" 2ms Reaktionszeit hat


Die Lautsprecher in Monitoren sind natürlich idR nicht besser als ein 10-15€-Boxenset, allein weil so ein Display ja sehr dünn ist. Aber es würde für nen BüroPC locker reichen, wo man einfach nur hören können muss, was da an Ton grad statfindet. zB Sprache auf Websites, in Videos oder bei Skype, dafür reicht das natürlich.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Juli 2014)

Welchen würdest du mir denn jetzt speziell empfehlen? Den von Samsung oder den von BenQ? Oder macht das grundsätzlich keinen Unterschied? Auch was Sachen wie Bildqualität usw. angeht.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub die tun sich in dem Preisbereich echt alle nix ^^


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2014)

In dieser Preisklasse wird's echt keinen großen Unterschied machen. Früher hätten wir vlt. gesagt "kauf lieber Samsung oder LG" (die beiden haben ihre Panels in mehr Marken verbaut, 
als man denkt), aber mittlerweile baut auch BenQ in jeder Preisklasse ordentliche Monitore.

Meiner Meinung nach, kannst du aber auf einen analogen VGA Eingang verzichten. Persönlich wären mir ein DVI und ein HDMI Port lieber. So hast nämlich die wenigsten Probleme,
wenn du neben des PCs auch mal eine Konsole oder Notebook anschließen möchtest. 
Falls Vorführgeräte herumstehen, kannst du dir aber mal die Rückseite ansehen. Wo sind die Anschlüsse verbaut, wie angenehm sind die zu erreichen. Es gibt noch immer genug Monitore, 
wo es ein Gefrickel ist, die beidseitigen Schrauben zur Fixierung anzuziehen und wo das Kabel gequetscht wird.
Wo ist der Einschaltknopf und wie lassen sich die anderen Knöpfe für's OSD drücken? Falls der am Strom und hängt, kannst du das OSD auch mal aufrufen und testen, ob du das "blind"
bedienen kannst. Oder schauen, ob irgendwo eine LED leuchtet, die dich nerven könnte.
Und du nimm den Standfuß unter die Lupe. Höhenverstellbarkeit wird's wohl nicht geben, aber Neigbarkeit sollte drin sein, evtl. auch Schwenks nach links und rechts.
Guck nach, ob der einen stabilen Eindruck macht. Stipsel den Monitor ruhig mal an, ob der wackelt oder lange nachschwingt.

Heh, mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein, worauf du achten könntest.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Juli 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten 
Also auf die Lautsprecher kann ich dann ja offenbar getrost verzichten. Wenn es zwischen DVI und HDMI keinen Unterschied gibt, kann ich beim BenQ-Modell ja auch die günstigste Version für 122 € nehmen. Die ist ohne Lautsprecher und ohne HDMI-Anschluss. Oder spricht da etwas gegen?

Wenn ich die Modelle von BenQ bei Prad vergleiche, steht bei einem unter dem Punkt besondere Ausstattung noch "Overdrive". Was genau hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

PRAD | FAQ Monitore | Was ist eigentlich Overdrive und wie funktioniert es?  allerdings ist das schon sehr sehr lange her, heutzutage ist sicher keiner mehr WEGEN Overdrive besser als ein anderer ohne. Die sind alle schnell genug. Vlt haben die auch alle eh "Overdrive", aber weil es selbstverständlich ist, steht es nicht extra dabei.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (4. Juli 2014)

Ahh ok, danke!
Wie ist denn der von BenQ im Vergleich zu diesem hier von LG?

http://www.amazon.de/LG-24MP55HQ-P-...d=1404425628&sr=8-1&keywords=lg+24+mp+55+hq-p

Den habe ich nämlich bei Media Markt für 129 € gesehen. Der hat ja ein INS-Panel, macht das einen Unterschied? Bzw. merkt man das? Sollte ich vllt. besser den nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

IPS hat normalerweise die bessere Bildqualität als TN, was die meisten "günstigeren" Monitore haben, ist aber bei gleichem Preis normalweise langsamer. Der LG sieht aber auch gut aus, kannst Du auch nehmen. Saturn-Gutscheine gehen ja auch bei Media Markt, oder?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (4. Juli 2014)

Was heißt langsamer? Vermutlich doch so minimal, dass jemandem wie mir das wahrscheinlich gar nicht auffallen wird, oder? 
Der hat ja jetzt "nur" 23,8 Zoll, kann man damit trotzdem alles so spielen und einstellen wie mit einem 24 Zoller oder gibts da irgendwo Einschränkungen?
Saturn-Gutscheine gehen auch bei Media Markt? 
Das weiß ich nicht, werd ich dann aber morgen mal nachfragen, vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
Und noch ne abschließende Frage zum HDMI-Kabel: muss man da auf nichts achten und kann einfach das günstigste nehmen? Da gäbe es z.B. dieses hier für nur 4,99 €:

SPEEDLINK SL 4414 BK-150 1,5M High-Speed-HDMI

Reicht das aus oder muss man da was beachten?


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2014)

naja, doch, der Lag ist schon im Merkbaren, aber naja, ein IPS Panel nimmer man auch eher für Bildbearbeitung wo die Farbe halt stimmen soll


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Das HDMI-Kabel reicht auch gut aus. Und 23,8 Zoll IST an sich 24 Zoll - das ist halt gerundet, die Monitore haben an sich nie GANZ genau 24 Zoll


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das HDMI-Kabel reicht auch gut aus. Und 23,8 Zoll IST an sich 24 Zoll - das ist halt gerundet, die Monitore haben an sich nie GANZ genau 24 Zoll



Die Diagonale ist ohnehin völlig unerheblich für die Software, die Auflösung zählt.
HDMI ist OK, es gibt allerdings Monitore, die damit einen (je nach Gerät nicht abschaltbaren) Overscan machen, weil sie als TV erkannt werden. Von solchen Problemen habe ich jedenfalls schon mehr als einmal gelesen, selber aber noch nie besessen. Evtl. beschränkt sich das auf wenige Modelle, keine Ahnung.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (5. Juli 2014)

Also ich habe mir jetzt den LG von Media Markt geholt und bin so weit auch zufrieden. Allerdings ist manches noch etwas verschwommen bzw. unschaft, besonders fällt mir das im Internet oder in Ordnern auf. Ich habe mal zwei Screenshots gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat das nur mit den Monitor-Einstellungen zu tun oder woran liegt das? Und was muss ich genau ändern, damit es besser aussieht?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt den LG von Media Markt geholt und bin so weit auch zufrieden. Allerdings ist manches noch etwas verschwommen bzw. unschaft, besonders fällt mir das im Internet oder in Ordnern auf. Ich habe mal zwei Screenshots gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screenshots zueigen und das, was Deine Grafikkarte berechnet - da können wir natürlich nicht sehen, was Dein Monitor anzeigt  

Hast Du denn die Auflkösung für Windows schon auf 1920x1080 umgestellt? Nutzt Du bereits das/ein HDMI-Kabel? Bei VGA kann es verschwommen wirken. Was auch sein kann ist, dass Du jetzt - weil der Monitor größer und "feiner" ist, ganz einfach nur die Details viel besser siehst und es Dir daher "komisch" und "unscharf" vorkommt.


----------

